# What's this judge doing?



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks like she is checking out the length/angle of the upper arm at first, then maybe picking it up to see what the natural placement of the front legs is. In this case, it is narrower than the way the handler stacked her.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks, FP, for the insight. It was just something I had never seen before. I love taking the videos then coming back home and going over them.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

amerique2 said:


> Thanks, FP, for the insight. It was just something I had never seen before. I love taking the videos then coming back home and going over them.


Yes, I'm hoping you'll put some of them up on youtube! I always learn more when I can watch video or even look at still photos. I process visual information too slowly to ever notice enough in real time--I don't know how judges do it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I got Winnow to do this with Quincy to see how his feet landed naturally and to ensure they are not easty/westy. Handlers have ways of covering this up, but if you pick up and drop the front end several times they will eventually land true.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks, Cherie. She must have liked the puppy bitch because she gave her BW.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

FP, I'll try to upload some more to YouTube.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

That's Kadie Bonds (she is handling Annie) and a Patsy daughter. And, yes, she set her wider than she is, which is often either done by handlers- or trained as a step.

I'd agree that the judge was checking width of chest, though it didn't appear to be the traditional pick up and drop for leg placement- it was more of a push together and see what springs back.

Good show?

Tabatha


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Good show but missed your reds, Tab! How are the puppies?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Glenn,

Talked with Kadie today. She explained your video a bit more. Seems the judge quite liked the puppy! To the point where Kadie set the puppy - obviously - to throw her off a bit. Handlers point out what is great about their animals, and what is - sometimes - not their best.

It's why they win!

Puppy went WB but didn't challenge Inge for Breed, which is priority - as Inge can go BIS, but the pup honestly wouldn't have a chance in the Group.


----------

